# Central Arkansas FT



## WWilliams (Mar 19, 2010)

Any word on Central Arkansas FT


----------



## WWilliams (Mar 19, 2010)

Any news on the OPEN at Central Arkansas?


----------



## win-e (Jan 31, 2010)

Any Open callbacks?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Open Callbacks: 1, 2, 4, 6, 7, 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 17, 19, 21, 26, 27, 28, 29, 32, 35, 34, 35, 36, 37, 39, 40, 41, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, 54, 57, 59, 61, 63, 64, 66, 67 

Qualifying Placements: 

1st Legend / Alex W. 
2nd Katie / Mark E. 
3rd Ace / Joe H. 
4th Jazz / Bobby Wills 
RJ Rosie / Rob E.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Check out FindRetrievers.com

Tim


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Any thoughts on the open, hard test, easy test ?????


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

TimThurby said:


> Check out FindRetrievers.com
> 
> Tim


Where???? Can't find anything.... looking for it...


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Susan, go to the Find Retrievers main page click on Events at the top of the page. When the next page pops up go to Community at the bottom of the page and click on it. You will then see in the middle of the page where Tammy twitters the news for the trial when she is there.
This is the way I get to it, may be another way easier, but I haven't found it.

Gene


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Susan,

It is on the main page. It says Twitter, and has a rolling line if you wait just a sec for it to update. Then it has "CARC callbacks, Q results, callbacks from other/older trials, etc.

Trying to help ya'll keep updated. Just didn't think it was that hard.

Tim




*FindRetrievers <or click here to follow directly on twitter*


 Join the conversation


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

TimThurby said:


> Susan,
> 
> It is on the main page. It says Twitter, and has a rolling line if you wait just a sec for it to update. Then it has "CARC callbacks, Q results, callbacks from other/older trials, etc.
> 
> ...


Well, it probably wouldn't be hard, but I just realized a fire wall at work blocks the twitter part.... I can get to find retrievers.... Dang!!!!

who invented firewalls anyway?


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

JusticeDog said:


> Well, it probably wouldn't be hard, but I just realized a fire wall at work blocks the twitter part.... I can get to find retrievers.... Dang!!!!
> 
> who invented firewalls anyway?


Not a problem Susan. I knew you weren't that blind. You need to get twitter on your phone. 

I will talk with Tammy about seeing if we can also put it somewhere else on the site. The thing is, when you have little to no cell signal, you can tweet or text even, but can't upload a web page to update callbacks. Makes it easier on the fly, without having to find a good signal.

Tim


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Open callbacks: 1, 2, 6, 7, 8, 12, 13, 15, 17, 19, 21, 26, 27, 28, 29, 35, 36, 40, 43, 45, 49, 50, 57, 59, 66, 67

FOM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Open Callbacks: 2, 6, 8, 15, 17, 19, 28, 35, 40, 45, 49, 50, 57, 67


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Am Callbacks: 1, 2, 4, 7, 8, 9, 10, 12, 15, 16, 18, 19, 20, 22, 23, 28, 29, 32, 33, 36, 39, 40, 41, 42, 44, 45, 46, 47


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any updates ?/


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

I was told that 6 dogs did the open water marks without handling. Joe Harp won with Morgan. Congratulations Joey.

Also, congratulations to Tom and Greg on Blaser's RJ.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats to Greg Cross and Twin Oak on Morgan's Open WIN and the newly titled FC Hardscrabbles Captain Morgan "Morgan"


Tim


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrtas Greg... Any other Open results and Am. ?


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

open results: this should be right
1st 49
2nd 45
3rd 17
4th 40
rj 6
jams 8, 15, 19, 28,35, 50, 57, 67


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Posted Result's on www.entryexpress.net .


----------



## David Maronge (Apr 23, 2004)

Congrat's to Mark Medford and FC/AFC Bo on their Amateur win! Also, congrat's to Jay with Sally and Mark with Tater (all Sunny pups!). A big congrat's to Kenny Cox and Billie Jean (Tater pup) on their derby 2nd at Blackwarrior! Billie Jean finished her derby carrier with 26 points in 12 starts!


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations to Rob Erhardt on his first and second in the derby!!


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

Way to go Jazz


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Mark and Bo !!!!!!


----------

